# Caramelise citrus?



## Kolchek (26/3/18)

Adding citrus to beer is nothing new, but has anyone ever caramelised the citrus before adding? I'm thinking that it might add a new twist.
Opinions?
Thanks.


----------



## captain crumpet (27/3/18)

Yeast will ferment away the sugar assuming you are making candy type caramelized orange and not grilling it or something. In the process you will probably cook off all the flavours of the orange you normally try and get into the brew. Worth a try though, I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Kolchek (28/3/18)

I was thinking some caramelized blood orange might work well in an red: impart some citrus-toffee notes.


----------

